

BusinessWeek: CEOs on Twitter (but they spelled my name wrong) - shafqat
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/09/0908_microblogceo/index.htm

======
jakewolf
Are there no female CEOs or are there no women on twitter? I know the answer
to both. 18 CEOs and business week can only find males.

~~~
jonknee
There are three in the slides (Christine Perkett, Kel Kelly and Lois Paul)...
That's higher than average than the number of female CEOs in business,
especially tech.

------
catone
Er, Johnathan Schwartz has 12 updates (says 11 in the article) and we're
supposed to think he's an actual Twitter user?

Some of the inclusions in the article seemed like kind of a stretch. A few of
the people on this list are only barely "on Twitter."

------
tptacek
This is a pretty weak batch of CEOs.

~~~
shafqat
Thanks tptacek ;-) (no offense taken).

~~~
tptacek
I'm sorry. You're right, I didn't mean to be an asshole (this time). I was
thinking, "this is a list of CEOs of tech companies who of course will say
they like Twitter; it would have been interesting instead to see a list of
executives from mainstream companies who found it useful."

~~~
shafqat
Hey no apology needed - I count all the regulars on HN as friends, so
everything taken with a grain of salt!

